# Pressure Point Instruction (Kyusho Jitsu / Tuite)



## Mark Kline (Aug 28, 2001)

www.markklineskarate.com

Learn how pressure points apply to all styles of the martial arts.  This is not a hit and it hurts course, but rather a  detailed explanation of how, why, and with what weapon to hit the points in the proper angle and direction and their proper follow up to finish.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 5, 2001)

Mark is a good teacher. He filled in for Dillman at a seminar because of transpotation problems. I thought Mark did a better job. I'm not saying that Dillman sucks, I'm saying I prefer Marks teaching style.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 11, 2002)

Sirs,

I'm interested in this Pressure Point stuff and I wonder what do you reccomend as the first book or video I should get/see/study.

Thank you.


----------



## Mark Kline (Jun 14, 2002)

Doug,

I would recommend Dillman's first book "Kyusho Jitsu" as a start.  I would also recommend my video "Principles of Kyusho Jitsu" to help make the tech's more effective.  This tape contains common elements that will make tech's from any style more effective.  This is a bold statement, but throught demonstration, etc.  I can back it up.   Money back guarantee.  If you are not happy with any of the products that I market I will gladly refund the $.

I also have a Pressure Point reference CD rom that has been selling like crazy all over the world....check it out!

hope this helps!

Mark
www.markklineskarate.com
www.LEARNPRESSUREPOINTS.com


----------

